# Clamps!



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay guys I'm getting my shop together and it's time to get a good set of clamps together. My question is thus; I have determined I can make clamps myself with some steel pipe and the clamp fittings. For example I can make a 48" bar clamp using the steel pipe for about $30. 

Now my question is are these types of clamps going to give a good tight clamp and produce quality joins, or should I just suck it up and buy some of these quick clamp type clamps that Irwin and other manufactures make? Just looking for some opinions from experienced sources. 

Thanks guys,
Andrew


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It all depends on what type of projects you'll be making. Pipe clamps are a mainstay for many shops, but having some of the "quick clamps" with the pistol grips will save a lot of headaches for many jobs. The best way for obtaining clamps is to get what you need for your current project(s) and then purchase more as the need arises. That way you won't be wasting money trying to guess what you may need in the future and buying clamps now that you may never use.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I started with the Quick grip clamps, 6in then 12in then 24in then 36in.

I got some pipe clamps and the deeper throated one. I have several sets on pipe ranging from 12 in to 48 in. 

I rarely use the quick grip or the pipe clamps since these do not clamp parallel and so can move the wood. The movement became a problem as my project become more complicated.

So my "go-to" clamps are now my Jet parallel clamps. I wish these came in an 18 in size, but for some reason all the brands are 12 in then 24in. I now have 4 @ 12 in, 4 @ 24 in and @ @ 30 in.

Pipe clamps are the least expensive and perhaps will generate the most clamping force.

These days I try to avoid clamping to force a joint closed. Instead I will fix the joint to remove the gap. So for me the extra clamping force of a pipe clamp is rarely needed.

If you do go with pipe clamps, buy the pipe "nipples" with thread on both ends, and on the free end use a coupling to prevent the clamp falling off. This can then be used to join two clamps together when you need that one-time extra length clamp. I used this when I needed to join 4 ft clamps for a one time clamp of some 8 ft boards.

Also consider the Bessey H style pipe clamps. Only a couple of $ more, and the feet are really useful when you need the clamp to lie vertical while you insert the wood and begin clamping.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020169/19674/Bessey-Hseries-Pipe-Clamp-Fixture-34.aspx


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave this is the exact kinda post I was looking for! Thank you so much for the helpful info! I think I'm gonna invest in som parrallel clamps and a couple 24 quick clamps!

Andrew


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i like the bessey k clamps. they're pricey so i have some of the longer pipe clamps by pony. i hate those but they are economic.

i have a small fleet of 6" c clamps and i have 6 of those little irwin speed grip clamp things which i love for quick set ups or holding down material. i rarely if ever use them in any real glue ups tho. 

i also have one of those black and decker clamping workmate tables - the 550 lb model. that thing is like having two or three extra sets of hands. i seriously love that thing and so do a few of my friends who've borrowed it. bought it at an auction for $10 - among the best 10 bux i ever spent.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

If you plan on glueing boards together or glueing bigger things where you need a good lined up and strong joint, I would get a few pipe clamps. I have both 1/2" and 3/4" pipe clamps. I now know 3/4" is stronger than needed I think it just feels better. Also get a biscuit jointer if you don't already have one. Probably not needed for some projects but there nice and makes the quality go up.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

For starter clamps, especially if the budget is tight to start, id recommend 3/4" pipe clamps to start with. not only are they perhaps the most economical allowing a greater quanity for the same dollar, but also if you get a project where your doing a 6 foot glue up but your claims are only 4' long go and get longer pipe and more clamps or just switch the clamp fittings you already have.

as far as the pistol grips? home depot has a set id recommend, for 25 dollars you get 2 12" and 2 6" quick clamps. also some other clamps, i just kept picking up these kits here or there till i had a ridiculous amount of them. lol.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

I would also recommend ¾” Pipe Clamps especially for lengths 4' and over. 
For this length of pipe clamp, I see no reason to have any of the smaller ½” pipe clamps

The ½” pipe clamps are practically the same price as ¾”clamps. In fact I have
Found no ½” pipe clamps cheaper than this 



 
My favorite ¾” clamp is the H type from HFT that has the built in base for glue-up’s.

To make up a clamp the longer 10’ lengths of black ¾” pipe are the better buys.
With that 10’ length I can cut it in half and make two 5’ clamps since any pipe
clamp needs just one threaded end to hold the clamp. I keep one at the full 10’
length for the occasional extra long job e.g.
.


----------

